# Mexico begins paying for the wall as peso's value sinks over NAFTA talks



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 15, 2017)

http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
_
SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.

The Trump administration on Friday demanded that U.S.-made content account for half the value of the cars and trucks sold under the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), adding to doubts about any potential deal to renew the pact.

The peso, which has weakened as concern for the future of NAFTA has grown, dropped around 0.25 percent.

In central bank minutes published on Thursday, a majority of board members recommended maintaining a prudent monetary policy stance due to "adverse scenarios" in Mexican-U.S. ties, which could heighten risks for economic growth and the peso... 
_
One way or another, Mexico will pay.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 15, 2017)

Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.


----------



## Theowl32 (Oct 15, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.


Yeap. The libs believe everything their media gods like bill maher tell them. Do you know they are so stupid that they still believe the Paris Accords were supposed to actually do something for the planet? 

Do you know how that stupid that is?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...



But they're not paying for the wall. They're paying because Trump seems to think that this whole thing will make the US more money. The EU has shown that more open trading makes EVERYONE richer, so Mexico will suffer, but so too will the US.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 15, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> ...



If you think the EU has “open trade” then you are dumber than we previously thought.  Why is it that pro-EU bums warned the UK they would suffer if they left the EU?  Because the EU will use it’s power to fuck over the UK as much as they can as punishment for rejecting globalism.


----------



## miketx (Oct 15, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> ...


But but but but...you don't know anything, like most regressors, you just make up crap and throw it out or parrot what your media God feds you. .


----------



## José (Oct 15, 2017)

*"While this bunch of mentally retarded patriots blame Mexico for America's immigration problems, we, the REAL culprits behind the demographic shift and tolerance of illegal immigration in the US remain in the shadows laughing at this sorry bunch of total ignoramuses who don't know the first thing about the recent immigration history of their own native country."*


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 15, 2017)

José said:


> *"While this bunch of mentally retarded patriots blame Mexico for America's immigration problems, we, the REAL culprits behind the demographic shift and tolerance of illegal immigration in the US remain in the shadows laughing at this sorry bunch of total ignoramus who don't know the first thing about the recent immigration history of their own native country."*


----------



## José (Oct 15, 2017)

Asian

If you had studied the recent history of immigration laws in the US you'd find out that Mexico and the US traditional hispanic population (pre-1950) are the last ones you should be blaming.


----------



## Correll (Oct 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...




It would be sooo wise of them to work with US on this.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 15, 2017)

José said:


> *"While this bunch of mentally retarded patriots blame Mexico for America's immigration problems, we, the REAL culprits behind the demographic shift and tolerance of illegal immigration in the US remain in the shadows laughing at this sorry bunch of total ignoramus who don't know the first thing about the recent immigration history of their own native country."*



Most are on food stamps and welfare, they have to spend the day studying the Talmud.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 15, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.



He didn't say they will pay for that.   He said they *will pay for the wall.  *


----------



## Vastator (Oct 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.
> ...


And in the end...  It might prove to have been more economical to hand over the cash.  Or better still...  Build it themselves.  Time will tell...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.
> ...


And in the end...  It might prove to have been more economical to hand over the cash.  Or better still...  Build it themselves.  Time will tell...


----------



## Penelope (Oct 15, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



We don't need  new wall.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...


God you are a genius in rag clothes....you fucking derp there is no way that  devaluation of a monetary unit the same as paying that currency unit to create a solid structure, what a dumb-ass....you really don't know when to avoid stepping in shit do you?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...


God you are a genius in rag clothes....you fucking derp there is no way that  devaluation of a monetary unit is  the same as paying that currency unit to create a solid structure, what a dumb-ass....you really don't know when to avoid stepping in shit do you?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



Well, the EU compared to the US. When the US states wanted to leave, the US went to war with them. The UK knew the EU would act tough and in a position of power, and they voted knowing that.

The EU has open trade WITHIN its borders, this is what I was talking about.

As for your comment about being "dumber", insults are for those, like Trump, without strong arguments.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 15, 2017)

Although I believe in fair trade, its not really in our best interest to have failing countries on our boarders. We need to maintain a friendship. 

What would Texans do now that they have to rebuild Houston, and they use Hispanic workers who work many hours for a whole lot less that citizens do.

Boarder patrol needs to do a better job.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> José said:
> 
> 
> > *"While this bunch of mentally retarded patriots blame Mexico for America's immigration problems, we, the REAL culprits behind the demographic shift and tolerance of illegal immigration in the US remain in the shadows laughing at this sorry bunch of total ignoramus who don't know the first thing about the recent immigration history of their own native country."*
> ...


Jose is not well informed about the Jewish community.

I have been reading about them for the last thirty years and I still do not have a comfortable intuitive feel for what they believe and think, unlike baptists, for example, or Mormons.

A few things I do know, however. There is not a global conspiracy among Jews and they have complete contempt for Christianity. 

After the Russian Czars and Hitler that is entirely understandable though misguided.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 15, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> God you are a genius in rag clothes....you fucking derp there is no way that  devaluation of a monetary unit is  the same as paying that currency unit to create a solid structure, what a dumb-ass....you really don't know when to avoid stepping in shit do you?


That was a hilarious post, now tell me that you were simply joking and that you are not that stupid.

If you are in fact serious in saying that a currency devaluation does not equate to a payment, roflmao, then let me break it down for you with a hypothetical example.

Say there is a 1:1 currency exchange rate between dollars and marks, and there is a total amount of 30 billion dollars and 50 billion marks.  If you had 100 million marks you could then buy 100 million dollars with it. The total wealth of the marks is worth 50 million dollars, even though there are not that many in circulation in this hypothetical example.

If marks were devalued to only half their previous value against the dollar, then my 100 million marks are now magically worth only 50 million dollars, for a loss of 50 million dollars were I to spend my marks in the economy that uses dollars.  

This is how the Pesos devaluation against he US dollar is helping paying for the wall. The amount of value the Peso has in total is now much less against the US dollar.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 15, 2017)

Ending NAFTA could cost U.S. up to 50,000 auto parts jobs: study


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 15, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ending NAFTA could cost U.S. up to 50,000 auto parts jobs: study


Sure, there would be some loss of jobs among industries tied to trade with Mexico, but the net is more jobs in the US and better pay as well.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 15, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ending NAFTA could cost U.S. up to 50,000 auto parts jobs: study


Sure there would be some job losses among industries with ties to trade with Mexico.

But the overall gain in jobs would be much higher and average pay would go up as well.


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> What would Texans do now that they have to rebuild Houston, and they use Hispanic workers who work many hours for a whole lot less that citizens do.



Obey the law, did that ever cross your mind? Now who is it that want's to protect the poor?


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Oct 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...



Is this the same Trump logic that a higher stock market is going to pay down the debt?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 15, 2017)

GWV5903 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > What would Texans do now that they have to rebuild Houston, and they use Hispanic workers who work many hours for a whole lot less that citizens do.
> ...



Don't even try to dismiss how Texas builders use illegals to build for them. How about their sanctuary cities, I bet Sessions is going to skip over them.


----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2017)

Today's exchange rate is 1 Mexican Peso equals $.53.

An incredible exchange rate. Means massive savings for US consumers and huge losses for Mexican producers.


----------



## mdk (Oct 15, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ending NAFTA could cost U.S. up to 50,000 auto parts jobs: study
> ...



Ending NAFTA would also harm the farm belt. Since its creation, agriculture exports to Mexico have jumped five-fold to 18 billion.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 15, 2017)

mdk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


That is because many factory farms moved operations to Mexico. Those same factory farms are ones who own corporate farms in Iowa which have gotten millions in subsidies as they bullied family generational farms out of business. Those same groups of people are tied heavily into the chemical industry and the insurance and banking industry who are also subsidized by the taxpayer and legislators have skewed the laws to assist them turning this part of the country into a bunch of thieving bullies. Do you like the idea of living in a fascist country? Or do you think we should be able to own property and enjoy the fruits of our own labor without being legislated into a position where if you want to survive you must be in the government programs?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 15, 2017)

mdk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



i will try to look at the bright side. The bread basket elected the bastard. They will be the first to lose as a result. The rest of us can expect cheaper bread at Safeway.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 15, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ending NAFTA could cost U.S. up to 50,000 auto parts jobs: study
> ...



Agreed. Also, don't forget illegal immigrants in America send billions of dollars in remittances to Mexico:

Mexico Remittances | 1980-2017 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast | News

Remittances To Mexico Jump By The Most In A Decade Following Trump's Election Win

Mexico needs the U.S. far more than the U.S. needs Mexico.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 15, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Why, or course! After all, there is no other nation interest in trading with them, right?


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 16, 2017)

Penelope said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It will affect all types of construction, restaurants, janitorial services, farmers, maids, landscaping, etc...

There is illegal labor throughout the US, no one state has more than California. The problem has been around for a century and our legislature has done nothing to fix it, BTW the Democrats have been running congress for the majority of the last 100 years, what have they done to fix it, help the poor? Nothing, nada...


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 16, 2017)

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



Hurry up with that UK-US FTA. Then we'll work on one with us.

Greg


----------



## José (Oct 16, 2017)

> Originally posted by *JimBowie1958*
> Jose is not well informed about the Jewish community.
> 
> I have been reading about them for the last thirty years



Jim,

When you call jewish pressure to change America's immigration laws a "conspiracy theory" you immediately make a mockery out of your 3 decades of study.

Have you ever heard of jewish congressman Emanuel Celler, the political representative of New York's jewish community, who spent 4 decades in Congress trying to change America's immigration laws to allow massive non-white immigration into the US and finally succeded in 1965 with the passage of the so-called Hart-Celler Act (1965 Immigration Act)?

Have you ever heard of all the jewish or heavily jewish organizations and pressure groups like the ADL (founded in 1913) that spent most of the last century trying to destroy America's definition as an white country and redifine it as a multiracial one who would gladly accept millions of hispanics with or without papers?

If after 3 decades of reading you ignore all those pressure groups and politicians and this is your "informed" opinion I wouldn't like to hear your uninformed opinion.



> The Jewish community took the lead in opposing immigration restrictions, with very little success. The restrictions remained in effect until 1965.
> 
> History of the Jews in the United States - Wikipedia



Jewish lobby groups and jewish politicians trying to destroy America's legal barriers to immigration is not "conspiracy theory", Jim, it is pure documented american history.

Now I'd have no problem blaming Mexico or any other ethnic community in the US (hispanics, irish, italian) *AS SOON AS YOU PROVIDE UNCONTROVERVIAL HISTORIC EVIDENCE THAT PRESSURE GROUPS FROM THOSE COMMUNITIES AND MEXICAN, HISPANIC, IRISH OR ITALIAN POLITICIANS SPENT MOST OF THE LAST CENTURY PUSHING FOR UNRESTRICTED IMMIGRATION INTO THE US JUST LIKE THE ONES COMING FROM THE JEWISH COMMUNITY*.

All the hispanic organizations like La Raza or Aztlan and hispanic politicians that we see today were created "after the fact" they are the consequence not the cause of those changes that happenned 60 years ago.


----------



## José (Oct 16, 2017)

The fact that Correl, Jim Bowie, AsianTrumpSupporter, The Hawk, Godboy, longknife, Rodishi, Vastator, Theowl32, Tilly, miketx and so many others simply can't resist the urge to join the "blame Mexico" crowd is the direct result of this simple fact:

*They don't know whether Emanuel Celler was a jewish-american politician who lobbied for 4 decades to change US immigration laws or a general in the army of Napoleon Bonaparte.*

In other words, they are plagued by a profound lack of knowledge of the history of America's immigration laws and the pivotal role played by the american jewish community in changing them.

It's as simple as that.

I try to put myself in their shoes and imagine what I would think if I didn't know what I do and it turns out to be pretty similar to what they think.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 16, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> ...



The US will suffer more if NAFTA is scrapped. They export more than they import under NAFTA. 

Canada has a new Trade Agreement with the EU, Mexico is dealing with China and South America.  Both countries will be fine.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 16, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...



Well, the US seems to be looking for new ways to mess itself up. Kind of like the British. Maybe they're related.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 16, 2017)

Mexico finance minister says NAFTA uncertainty hitting peso

_MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico’s Finance Minister Jose Antonio Meade said on Monday that the peso’s recent depreciation reflects uncertainty about the NAFTA renegotiation process and questions about how quickly the U.S. Federal Reserve will normalize rates.

“The exchange rate reflects different kinds of uncertainties, many of which we cannot control, such as the normalization process of interest rates in the United States,” said Meade, speaking at an event in Mexico City. 

“There are other elements which are Mexico-specific. The concern surrounding the (NAFTA) trade agreement,” he added. 

The peso MXN=D2 slipped over 1.0 percent against the dollar on Monday to its weakest level since May 18. It has shed about 4.5 percent this month..._


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 16, 2017)

José said:


> When you call jewish pressure to change America's immigration laws a "conspiracy theory" you immediately make a mockery out of your 3 decades of study.



I did not call it a 'conspiracy theory' which has a slightly different nuance to it than 'there is no global conspiracy'.

See, I do believe that there are conspiracies, Hell, I KNOW that there are conspiracies.  The catch is that 99% of them are local in nature, not global.  While some nitches of various ethnic groups may find some advantage in opposing laws against immigration, or to hamper law enforcement regarding our current laws, I think there are a great many different socio-ethnic groups that exploit these things and profit from them, some of them are Jewish as well, but NOT ALL JEWS profit from it or support it.

There are Jewish Americans as much opposed to no borders horse shit as there are in support of it, but the thing is the opposition isnt rich Jewish opposition.  Funny how it works that the people in favor of open borders are the wealthy and expecting to be wealthy Americans of all ethnicities, huh?

Hell, Jews arent even a plurality among Open Borders numbskulls as there are plenty of ethnic Christian Libertarians pushing that shit from Mommy's basement that are probably five times the number of Jewish human traffickers.


But dont let facts get in the way of your scape goating Jews. I am sure you wont.



José said:


> Have you ever heard of jewish congressman Emanuel Celler, the political representative of New York's jewish community, who spent 4 decades in Congress trying to change America's immigration laws to allow massive non-white immigration into the US and finally succeded in 1965 with the passage of the so-called Hart-Celler Act (1965 Immigration Act)?
> 
> Have you ever heard of all the jewish or heavily jewish organizations and pressure groups like the ADL (founded in 1913) that spent most of the last century trying to destroy America's definition as an white country and redifine it as a multiracial one who would gladly accept millions of hispanics with or without papers?
> 
> If after 3 decades of reading you ignore all those pressure groups and politicians and this is your "informed" opinion I wouldn't like to hear your uninformed opinion.



roflmao, yes, I am well aware of this.

It is the sad result of Jewish synagogues allowing atheists and Marxist scum to remain in the synagogue instead of kicking their godless asses out on the curb.

In recompense these godless shit4brains exploit their membership in the Jewish community to use them as cover for their ideological vileness.

The good Jewish people I have known since moving to the DC area have absolutely ZERO to do with any of it.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 16, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Mexico finance minister says NAFTA uncertainty hitting peso
> 
> _MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico’s Finance Minister Jose Antonio Meade said on Monday that the peso’s recent depreciation reflects uncertainty about the NAFTA renegotiation process and questions about how quickly the U.S. Federal Reserve will normalize rates.
> 
> ...



So, I am curious. You think that because the peso is falling, mexico is going to write a check for the wall? Please say yes! I have not had a good laugh all day!


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.



Really? I mean REALLY?
Read the post of the OP. How dumb and ignorant can that be? 
What is NAFTA has anything to do with paying for the wall?
What is peso devaluation has anything to do  with paying for the wall? 

The peso devalued ———  does it mean the wall is being funded by Mexico? 
Wall and NAFTA are totally different animals.

Talking about ignorance, mentally ill and ignorance.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 17, 2017)

NAFTA trade ministers to square off over hard-line U.S. demands

_Mexico sends nearly 80 percent of its exports to the United States._


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 17, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > God you are a genius in rag clothes....you fucking derp there is no way that  devaluation of a monetary unit is  the same as paying that currency unit to create a solid structure, what a dumb-ass....you really don't know when to avoid stepping in shit do you?
> ...



Total Hogwash. You are saying that  your $50 millions loss from devaluation will go towards funding a certain project. Really? Since when that has started? 

You said——- The amount of value the Peso has in total is now much less against the US dollar——- That is correct. However it also mean that US product going to Mexico are more expensive = less American products sold to Mexico and elsewhere = Mexico will buy products from somewhere else = loss of US sales to Mexico = US  loss.

Every time you have a devaluation like this it’s not good for both sides. 

I have said repeatedly I have business in China and Mexico etc etc. 
I ran into this devaluation all the time.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 17, 2017)

José said:


> The fact that Correl, Jim Bowie, AsianTrumpSupporter, The Hawk, Godboy, longknife, Rodishi, Vastator, Theowl32, Tilly, miketx and so many others simply can't resist the urge to join the "blame Mexico" crowd is the direct result of this simple fact:
> 
> *They don't know whether Emanuel Celler was a jewish-american politician who lobbied for 4 decades to change US immigration laws or a general in the army of Napoleon Bonaparte.*
> 
> ...



Those names you mentioned don’t have pricking clue of what they are saying about economy or devaluation. Just keep blurting blurting and blaming. I’ve dealt with them many times. 

Just because the OP ridiculously plugged in a lie ————  devaluation is paying for the wall. The rest of these snowflakes followed. These are Trump supporters.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Although I believe in fair trade, its not really in our best interest to have failing countries on our boarders. We need to maintain a friendship.
> 
> What would Texans do now that they have to rebuild Houston, and they use Hispanic workers who work many hours for a whole lot less that citizens do.
> 
> Boarder patrol needs to do a better job.



  We already have a failing country on our southern border.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Although I believe in fair trade, its not really in our best interest to have failing countries on our boarders. We need to maintain a friendship.
> 
> What would Texans do now that they have to rebuild Houston, and they use Hispanic workers who work many hours for a whole lot less that citizens do.
> 
> Boarder patrol needs to do a better job.



   So you're championing jobs for immigrants but not for Americans?
    Does this clear things up as to why you lost in the midterms and the pres election?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



  You really dont get it do you?


----------



## GWV5903 (Oct 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You really dont get it do you?



He never has, blows more hot air than a fan in a Panama taco shack...

Most Liberals have a similar approach...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 18, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...


that will just drive more of them here.


----------



## José (Oct 18, 2017)

> Originally posted by *charwin95*
> Those names you mentioned don’t have pricking clue of what they are saying about economy or devaluation. Just keep blurting blurting and blaming. I’ve dealt with them many times.
> 
> Just because the OP ridiculously plugged in a lie ———— devaluation is paying for the wall. The rest of these snowflakes followed. These are Trump supporters.



The only thing they want to know is this:

"Where are these bunch of fence-jumpers coming from?"

"Mexico but they aren't all Mexicans... not even the majority these days."

"It doesn't matter.... if they are entering through Mexico, let's make the bastards suffer..."

They don't care about America redefining herself from a white, western country whose european majority *IS A TREASURE, IS ONE OF THE DEFINING TRAITS OF THE NATION* that must be protected at all costs because it is part of the national character of the country to a multi-racial nation after World War II where the nation's white majority is just an *INSIGNIFICANT, IF NOT RACIST, DETAIL THAT MUST BE ERASED THROUGH BOTH LEGAL AND ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION* and as a consequence of this redefinition of America the country immediately lost its will to fight illegal immigration because her ethnic composition does not define the country anymore, it simply doesn't mean anything anymore.

They don't care about Jewish pressure groups and politicians waging a 6 decade crusade to change US immigration laws and eliminate the white majority from the definition of what America is and redefine it as a "rainbow nation".

All this metaphysical, intellectual, boring stuff is too complicated for them.

Their brains can't process anything more complex than the visual information of a Guatemalan, Chinese, Indian or Mexican jumping a fence in Tijuana, Nogales or Mexicali.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


No he doesnt. charwin is an idiot who cannot understand basic mathematics.

He seems to think that doubling the purchasing power of the USD vres the Mexican peso really doesnt matter and it ends up being entirely a wash and advantage to neither side.

In fact, countries that devalue their currencies usually do it to give advantage to their exporters while stealing the value from their savers among their own citizenry.

It also helps buyers int he other country to be able to purchase more resources from that country, i.e bricks, cement, mortar, etc. TO BUILD A FUCKING WALL MUCH MORE CHEAPLY.

Duh.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 18, 2017)

José said:


> > "Where are these bunch of fence-jumpers coming from?"
> > "Mexico but they aren't all Mexicans... not even the majority these days."
> > "It doesn't matter.... if they are entering through Mexico, let's make the bastards suffer..."
> 
> ...


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 18, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...


Normal market volatility?  

Why shouldn't the Mexicans be more optimistic about improving any given trade deal?


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 18, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.


did you know, nobody on the left should take the right wing seriously about economics or the law?

Mexico is our third largest trading partner and tourism is the largest employer in about twenty-nine States.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 18, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Although I believe in fair trade, its not really in our best interest to have failing countries on our boarders. We need to maintain a friendship.
> 
> What would Texans do now that they have to rebuild Houston, and they use Hispanic workers who work many hours for a whole lot less that citizens do.
> 
> Boarder patrol needs to do a better job.


We need, better management.  Why are we losing money on border costs.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 18, 2017)

longknife said:


> Today's exchange rate is 1 Mexican Peso equals $.53.
> 
> An incredible exchange rate. Means massive savings for US consumers and huge losses for Mexican producers.


time to, head for the Dollar Stores?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 18, 2017)

longknife said:


> Today's exchange rate is 1 Mexican Peso equals $.53.
> 
> An incredible exchange rate. Means massive savings for US consumers and huge losses for Mexican producers.



1 Mex Peso is around 5 cents. ($0.053)


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 18, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Today's exchange rate is 1 Mexican Peso equals $.53.
> ...


even dollar stores can make money here.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Like what? Tell me.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

GWV5903 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You really dont get it do you?
> ...



Instead of talking nonsense. Why not prove to me where I blow hot air?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

longknife said:


> Today's exchange rate is 1 Mexican Peso equals $.53.
> 
> An incredible exchange rate. Means massive savings for US consumers and huge losses for Mexican producers.




1. Let say Corona beer cost $0.50 before devaluation. Are you saying that after devaluation the cost is $0.50?
No. Mexicans are not that stupid. They will adjust the cost to whatever the exchange rates especially if they know you are a tourist. Maybe $1.25. That is and was always been the case all over the world. 


2. When you have a business contract with foreign ( companies) countries exchange rates is one of the major part of the negotiations. You lock in to a certain rates like the average of last 4 years as an example. Unless the currencies on either sides will reach a certain high or low percentage. 

We put Mexicans farmers out business because of NAFTA. On side: According to Trump we are loosing. About 90% of corn tortillas eaten by Mexicans are from US. 
It will be unfair if the cost of tortillas will jump from $0.25 to $0.75. 
Do not expect products like electronics, auto, medical products etc etc etc coming from Mexico to be cheaper.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ending NAFTA could cost U.S. up to 50,000 auto parts jobs: study
> ...



Overall gain jobs would be more much higher. 
Really?  How did you know that or How did you came out with that assumptions?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  We can live without mexican products but mexico cant live without the US dollar.
     I bet you're one of those idiots who keep asking when mexico is going to write us a check.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ending NAFTA could cost U.S. up to 50,000 auto parts jobs: study



That is  just the auto parts. How about agricultural, janitorial, electronics, electrical, medical products etc etc etc? 
How about the higher cost of those products? 
What happened to the companies or US farmers that relied on these program? Where are they going to sell their corns?
For Mexico they can easily buy them from China. 

NAFTA has so many moving tentacles and it will be bad news for consumers on both sides if inept president will abandon NAFTA.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That has nothing to do with peso devaluation and financing the wall.


----------



## Spare_change (Oct 24, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> ...


Is THAT the reason the EU is falling apart?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



   So you're another one trick pony when it comes to mehico paying for the wall.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



In reality you’re one of the idiots who believed Mexico will pay for the wall. 

You said———- We can live without mexican products. Really?  PROVE IT.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I am talking straight to you no phony no tricks.
You said I don’t have clue. I gave you a chance by not ignoring you. But you came back with nonsense rebuttal. 
Try again. 

Topic is peso devaluation and wall.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  Prove we cant.
There are plenty of countries who would be glad to take over mehico's portion of industrial trade with the US.
   We keep mehico from becoming worse than a third world shithole. Without the US mehico will resemble venezuela in short order.
   And of course there are a multitude of ways we can make mehico pay for the wall and they've all been discussed here on this board.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  Hmmm...so do you remember the days when Americans vacationed in mehico because it was so cheap?
   What are the quantifiers in todays economy?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Wrong answer.
That has nothing to do with with your original statement. YOU said we can live without mexican products. 
Going to other countries in replacement of Mexico——- Is an excuse but doesn’t prove  anything. 

What is the benefits of going to other countries in replacement of Mexico? Is that mean the products will be cheaper?  Is that mean it will eliminate the trade deficits? 

Why do you want Mexico to be a shit hole? Why so much hate? If the economy of Mexico is good they are less likely to come over here. Right now Mexico’s economy is looking good compared to 2016. 

Last year alone we sold total of  $262 billions of products and services to Mexico.  Where and what is going to happen with those companies, jobs and those products if NAFTA collapses?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  Why are you answering one question twice and ignoring my last post?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Right now vacation to Mexico still cheap. 

So is that mean Mexico’s peso devaluation is paying for the wall?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



   Not really. I can go to Jamaica far cheaper.
But again you've missed the point. Back in my day you could go to mehico and beer was a quarter while back home it was three bucks.
   Go to Cozumel and see what a beer costs today,it exceeds the amount I pay for one in my local pub.

     Without US dollars mehico is fucked!!
 As mexicans are want to do they'll retaliate against the US in petty ways such as robbing tourist which of course will piss off even more tourist and the downward spiral will continue.


----------



## Flopper (Oct 24, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...



*Do you understand the effect of a falling peso? Producers of Mexican goods get less for their product when they sell their product in the US but those products compared to US goods become cheaper so they have a competitive advantage.  The reverse is true for Americans producers.  Travel to Mexico becomes more attractive to American tourists.  Travel to the US becomes less attractive to Mexican tourists. 

Changes in exchange rates help some segments of an economy while hurting others.  How does this raise money for Trump to build a wall?  It doesn't. *


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You do not expect prices of commodities will remain the same after so many decades. 
US$ is just the most currency used all over the world.

You do not expect Mexico and Canada to just sit and idle with out any retaliation.
One of Trump approach is to increase tariffs of products coming from Mexico. Meaning prices will skyrocketed. 

Any trade wars with our partners especially Mexico ————-  The biggest loser will be the consumers. That’s you and me.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 24, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Which one? 
Why not mention the post number that way I do not have to ask you? 

I asked several questions but you have not answered any of them like post #72 and 74. WHY?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



   Why did you take so long to respond?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 26, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Again which one?


----------



## otto105 (Oct 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.



Trump?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 26, 2017)

US Total Trade Worldwide $3.643+ Trillions  ( with -$734 billions deficits). 

US Trade with:
Canada $545 Billions (def. $11+billions)
Mexico $525 Billions (def.$63+ billions)

That is $1.07 Trillions of products and services sold between these 3 countries. 
If you interrupted that or withdraw from NAFTA.
1. Massive layoffs.
2. What happened to those products and companies? 
3. Prices will skyrocketed across the board not only here in US but also neighboring countries. 

Bad boy Trump.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 26, 2017)

*I DON"T WANT YOU*


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jan 11, 2018)

Exclusive: Canada increasingly convinced Trump will pull out of NAFTA
_
LONDON, Ontario (Reuters) - Canada is increasingly convinced that President Donald Trump will soon announce the United States intends to pull out of NAFTA, two government sources said on Wednesday, sending the Canadian and Mexican currencies lower and hurting stocks.

The comments cast further doubt on prospects for talks to modernize the trilateral North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), which Trump has repeatedly threatened to abandon unless major changes are made. 

Officials are due to hold a sixth and penultimate round of negotiations in Montreal from Jan. 23-28 as time runs out to bridge major differences. 

It is not certain the United States would quit NAFTA even if Trump gave the required six months’ notice, since he is not obliged to act once the deadline runs out. Notice of withdrawal could also raise opposition in Congress. 

One of the Canadian government sources also said later it was not certain that Trump would move against the treaty and that Ottawa was prepared for many scenarios. 

But even the prospect of potential damage to the three nations’ integrated economies sparked market concerns. 

Wall Street’s major stock indexes ended lower on Wednesday, partly due to those worries. [.N] 

The Canadian dollar weakened to its lowest this year against the greenback on Wednesday as the NAFTA concerns tempered bets that the Bank of Canada will raise interest rates next week. 

Mike Archibald, associate portfolio manager at AGF Investments in Toronto, cited “a tremendous amount of uncertainty on the horizon”. 

Canadian government bond prices rose across the yield curve and railway, pipeline and other trade-sensitive stocks weighed on the country’s main index. 

Mexico's currency also weakened and stocks extended losses. The S&P/BM IPC stock index .MXX fell about 1.8 percent... _


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 11, 2018)

Awwwwww.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Exclusive: Canada increasingly convinced Trump will pull out of NAFTA
> _
> LONDON, Ontario (Reuters) - Canada is increasingly convinced that President Donald Trump will soon announce the United States intends to pull out of NAFTA, two government sources said on Wednesday, sending the Canadian and Mexican currencies lower and hurting stocks.
> 
> ...





I like the complete lack of any awareness that major changes could be made.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2018)

7,000,000 Americans losing their jobs in 2009 and the Liberals now kiss Obama’s ass for saving America.
Bring jobs back and the Liberals scream eternal fiscal disaster for America.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Libs have no concept of what it can mean when someone says “ you’ll pay for that”. Someone busts your windshield with a bat? You tell them “you’ll pay for that”! The ignorant Lib thinks, “I’m not buying a new windshield”! Only to return home, and find it’s been burned to the ground... Libs are the worst possible combination of ignorant, and mentally ill.
> ...


Should they ask us to pay for any damage brought on by our drug war?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2018)

longknife said:


> Today's exchange rate is 1 Mexican Peso equals $.53.
> 
> An incredible exchange rate. Means massive savings for US consumers and huge losses for Mexican producers.


better economic climate for investors?


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




If you had not been such dicks over the last 50 years, that would be a valid point of discussion.


BUt, after your behavior over the last 50 years? 


*HELL FUCKING NO.*


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


they could say the same thing.


----------



## Correll (Jan 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





If they want to have a discussion about who have been a bad neighbor and what we should do about it, 


I say, 



*HELL FUCKING YES, I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU.*


----------



## Spycraft (Jan 11, 2018)

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


The EU is a common market, and you're a common idiot.


----------



## my2¢ (Jan 11, 2018)

Paso's value shrinking will make Mexican imports to U.S. all that much more cheaper.  A victory?


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jan 11, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> Paso's value shrinking will make Mexican imports to U.S. all that much more cheaper.  A victory?



No NAFTA = no Mexican imports


----------



## my2¢ (Jan 11, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > Paso's value shrinking will make Mexican imports to U.S. all that much more cheaper.  A victory?
> ...



Oh like how we don't import stuff from China for lack of a free trade agreement?


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Great. Another one-track contribution.

I swear - if were to discuss the impact of wicking sweat off my balls by various manufacturers of men's underwear, you would blame it on the drug war.

You need to get out of that drug-induced coma.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


who insisted on a drug war?


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 11, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> _
> SAO PAULO, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Mexico's peso, hit a fresh five-month low on Friday on concerns over Mexico's future commerce ties with top trade partner the United States, while other Latin American currencies strengthened.
> 
> ...



Exactly how will that payment be used to build the 'wall'?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 11, 2018)

Spare_change said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Nothing happens in a vacuum.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 11, 2018)

Spycraft said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Yes, even though you've got banned, the person who you replied to has such a contradictory message.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 11, 2018)

my2¢ said:


> Paso's value shrinking will make Mexican imports to U.S. all that much more cheaper.  A victory?



And more attractive to say, China or Russian influence, and with such a large US border, even more attractive to such forces.... yeah, drive your neighbors into the hands of your enemies.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 11, 2018)

NAFTA was always a Clinton fail. The idea was that Mexicans would stay in Mexico if they had jobs. That worked well.


----------



## Correll (Jan 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





Lots of people. Why? Is there some excuse buried in there for your shit behavior over the last 50 years, or is this just more of your normal meaningless gibberish?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 12, 2018)

Paying for the wall...

*Fiat Chrysler will move Ram truck production from Mexico to Michigan
*


> Fiat Chrysler Automobiles said Thursday it plans to invest more than $1 billion in a Detroit-area truck plant and move production of its Ram Heavy Duty trucks there from Mexico.
> 
> The move is expected to create more than 2,500 jobs in the Detroit area by 2020. In addition, FCA said it will give special bonus payments of $2,000 to approximately 60,000 f its hourly and salaried employees.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


it doesn't work very well.  Seems like a bad neighborhood policy.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




So, is that your excuse for the shit of the last 50 years, you've been doing? 


Or are you just hoping to gloss over that?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


doing what?  H1 visas don't do anything for me.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




I said nothing about h1 visas.

Is that another attempt at distracting from what a shitty neighbor you guys have been?


You were talking shit about discussing who has been a bad neighbor and what to do about it.


Now you seem to be just saying random shit to change the subject.


That seems to be a tacit admission that you know that Mexico is the nation that has been the shitty neighbor.


Now the question is, what do we do about it.


It would be smart for you to do something instead of having something done TO YOU.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They are more "native"; you know how natives tend to say the same thing.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Natives are lesser people in need of your superiority.


----------



## Correll (Jan 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




We are past that. You have tacitly admitted that Mexico is the bad neighbor here.


NOw the topic is what you should do about it, or what we should to to you about it.


YOu can go first, as it would make sense for you to choose what to do to make up for your behavior.


If you have nothing I will advance my opinion on proper response.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


says the, "paler shade of white", guy?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 13, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I admit our drug war is causing major havoc over there.


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




No walking it back, Daniel. You've been identifying with Mexico this whole discussion. It's a bit late to remember that you pretend to be an American.


As I already said, the issue of our market being a demand for their drug suppliers would have carried weight if they had not been such asses over the last 50 years.


Obviously, step one would have been to seal the border. But that would mean having to deal with the tens of millions of people that Mexico could not provide jobs for.


So that is on Mexico.

BUILD THE FUCKING WALL. SEAL THE BORDER.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


so what; flat earthers must Always be, just plain wrong.


----------



## Correll (Jan 14, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





YOur dishonest blather used to hide from the fact that Mexico should be thinking about how to make up for their past bad behavior is noted as proof that you are still harboring ill intent, and hostility to US.


Since you refuse to be a responsible nation or a good neighbor, it is up to US to take steps to protect ourselves and our citizens.


Step one SEAL THE BORDER. BUILD THE WALL, REDUCES VISAS AND TRAVEL TO MINIMAL AMOUNTS.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It is an Individual problem not an Institutional problem, right wingers.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





Your sad attempt at deflection for Mexico's national policies of the last 5O years is noted and dismissed.


As earlier discussed, we are past that. You had your chance to make Mexico's case and you played stupid games, because you knew you could not defend Mexico or it's behavior.


Now we are discussing what we should do about this.


Step two, deport every recent immigrant or dual citizenship holder that gives US a a valid reason, such as committing a crime or admitting that they are not loyal to America, for example.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


what policies.  They don't have an H class visa system.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




You had your chance to defend your nation's actions. YOu choose to spew blather and nonsense.



You had your chance to offer what your nation could do to make up for their past and current behavior.


You choose to spew blather and nonsense.




Step Three. renegotiate trade so that it is at least equally beneficial to the US, or is shut the fuck down.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


cut spending on the drug war, right wingers; it is a no brainer and right up y'alls alley.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


That's him. The superior prog who has no cause, so he takes up those of his inferiors. The lowly blacks, the oppressed latinos and gays, those hard put women.

You know, everybody but him. Because he's superior and they need his help.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 15, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


seem more like right wing, cluelessness and Causelessness.  Men in our Republic must get results, not make excuses.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




Your republic? LOL!! Earlier in the thread you were happy to identify with Mexico.


Now you remember that you are pretending to be an American.


Too late to walk that shit back, Mexican.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


You always resort to fallacy.  Men don't.


----------



## Aba Incieni (Jan 16, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


prog men are women. Another group whose cause they pretend is their own.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 16, 2018)

Aba Incieni said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Aba Incieni said:
> ...


The right wing has nothing but fallacy; only wo-men do that.


----------



## Correll (Jan 16, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




NO, the fallacy game is yours, no way I could compete with someone to whom it is the Alpha and the Omega.



But, back to the point, it is good that Mexico is going to start to feel some pain for it's bad behavior over the last couple of decades.


And we should do all that we can to protect or advance our interests at the expense of our shitty neighbor to the South.


You had your chance to make amends, instead you choose to double down on asshole.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Mexico is our third largest trading partner and has a good, trading location.


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 16, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Soon to be ... USED to be.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...





And we are their LARGEST trading partner, yet you have been complete dicks to US for a long time now.


That was pretty stupid, and now you pay the price for your actions.


I hope it fucking hurts and that you learn something from it.


But if you are too stupid to learn, I still hope it hurts.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2018)

Spare_change said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You make it seem like y'all prefer socialism to capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who's drug war is it?  Should their, FDA enforce their drug laws over here to save money?


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 17, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Who's drug war is it?  Should their, FDA enforce their drug laws over here to save money?



Trump is decades late & more than billions & billions of dollars short in that better never than late tradition curtailing the Christian Nation Crusade drug war against the USA which certainly, like playing checkers created a funnel for Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality "man is God" business of a second coming thru 9/11.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 17, 2018)

Request Mexican emigration officials retrieve their Citizens without proper inspection, to lower costs!


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 17, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You make it seem that you don't know what the hell you're talking about .... and so very well, too !!!


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




Sorry, I don't speak gibberish. 


My point stands. I hope it hurts.

So, you planning to learn from this shit, or you looking to just blame the Gringo?


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Who's drug war is it?  Should their, FDA enforce their drug laws over here to save money?
> ...


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


Wow. YOu and and Daniel are perfect for each other. 


I wish you crazy kids the best!


----------



## miketx (Jan 18, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nasdaq.com/article/mexic...rs-other-latam-currencies-gain-20171013-00843
> ...


Trump....blah blah blah....hate America...blah blah blah...deny...blah blah blah....Trump....blah blah blah......


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow. YOu and and Daniel are perfect for each other.
I wish you crazy kids the best![/QUOTE]

An immaculate conception that's almost as good as an immaculate drug conception to go along with the cross business of drug wars. Talk about a day late & a dollar short credibility as Trump is decades late & more than billions & billions of dollars short building a border wall in that better never than late tradition curtailing the Christian Nation Crusade drug war against the USA which certainly, like playing checkers created a funnel for Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality "man is God" business of a second coming thru 9/11.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 2, 2018)

Mexican, Canadian steel lobbies urge fix to U.S. tariff dispute | Reuters

_MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - The steel industries of Mexico and Canada on Tuesday urged their governments to resolve a tariff dispute with the United States before signing a new trilateral trade deal that was unveiled this week.

In late May, the Trump administration announced tariffs of 25 percent on steel imports and 10 percent on aluminum imports, prompting quick retaliation from top trading partners including Canada and Mexico. 

Late on Sunday, the United States and Canada reached a deal to overhaul the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), complementing an accord the Trump administration brokered with Mexico, the third member of NAFTA, in late August. 

Mexican steel producers association Canacero welcomed the new trade pact, called the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA), but said it viewed “with concern” the ongoing steel dispute and the “serious situation” it created for the industry. 

U.S. President Donald Trump said on Tuesday that U.S. steel and aluminum tariffs would remain in place for Canada and Mexico until they “can do something different like quotas, perhaps.” 

In a statement, Canacero said it supported efforts to find a solution to the impasse before the leaders of Mexico, the United States and Canada signed USMCA, which officials say could happen at a G20 summit at the end of November. 

If no solution can be found, Mexico should put tariffs on U.S. steel to level the playing field, Canacero said... _

_..Since the tariff row broke out, Mexican steel exports to the United States had fallen 30 percent on average, Canacero said. _


----------

